# Daido Machine Gun Horn, NOS



## Runningonempty (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi, I've got a NOS Daido Machine Gun Horn up on ebay right now. Tracked shipping from Australia. Cheers
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264341199590


----------



## Runningonempty (Sep 21, 2019)

New listing on ebay now. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/264472749216 
Or DM me and we could do something direct. Cheers


----------

